# Notebook Lenovo T530



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 November 2013)

Hallo,

wer gerade ein neues mobiles Arbeitsgerät sucht, den 
interessiert vielleicht dieses Angebot:

http://ct.metacomp.de/

Der Link steht in der c't Ausgabe 24 2013. 

Ich wollte eigentlich auf den neuen T540 warten, aber 
abgesehen vom Akku entspricht das Angebot genau 
meiner Wunschliste - und zu dem Preis, da konnte ich
nicht warten. 

Das Angebot gilt angeblich bis kurz vor dem Erscheinen
 der nächsten c't, das wäre der 17.11.2013.


----------



## voni_1 (8 November 2013)

Ich verwende bereits seit 7 Jahren immer Think-Pads und bin SEHR zufrieden mit den Teilen!


----------



## ThorstenD2 (8 November 2013)

Jo, ich verwende das Vorgängermodell. Das T530 ist bei uns auch viel um Einsatz. Vorallem mit einer SSD Festplatte


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nekron (9 November 2013)

Also ich hab nach einem W500 auch ein T530 mit SSD und bin auch zufrieden ... 

Mit meinem W500 konnte ich sogar noch weiterarbeiten (trotz HDD) nachdem der Tisch auf dem das ganze geraffelt stand von einem von der Maschine fallenden Balken getroffen wurde und der Laptop einmal quer durch die Halle flog ... Sah zwar nicht mehr hübsch aus, wurde zum Glück nicht direkt im Display getroffen, aber funktionierte noch ... 

Sicher hat meiner Meinung die Qualitaet unterdessen auch gelitten, bei den neuen Tastaturen war ich auch ein wenig skeptisch, tippen sich aber wirklich noch gut.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## godi (14 November 2013)

Aber Vorsicht mit BIOS update.
Ich habe bei meinem W510 über das Lenovo Update Center (oder wie das auch heißt) ein BIOS Update durchgeführt, weil dies so vorgeschlagen wurde und ein Update für USB3.0 dabei war, das zu dieser Zeit noch neu war.
Naja wie es auch kommen musste ging das BIOS Update schief...
Da bekommst gar nix von Lenovo. Obwohl ich zusätzlich eine 3 Jahre vor Ort Garantie gehabt habe.
Naja und die Hotline beim Support ist auch ziemlich schrecklich...

Bei meinem neuen W530 war nach einer Woche das Motherboard hinüber.
Da kam aber wer und der Laptop wurde repariert.
Jetzt läuft es ganz gut.


----------



## Gunter Mund (7 März 2014)

Habe zwar nur mit einem G580 gearbeitet, aber ich schließe aus Gesprächen und Google Suchen, dass Lenovo wohl eine Love it or hate it Marke ist. Scheint fast nur Glückssache zu sein. Manche kriegen ein soliden günstigen Laptop, manche ein teures Ungemach. Mein Ding zickt jedenfalls von Anfang an rum und ist das Letzte, was ich von Lenovo erworben habe.


----------



## schnippschnapp74 (3 April 2014)

Also ich bin seit Jahren Lenovo-Kunde. Bisher immer zufrieden, bis auf meinen letzten Kauf (vor 1 Jahr). Scheint so als würde sie aktuell an der Qualität und Verarbeitung sparen was ich sehr schade finde. Naja warten wir mal ab!


----------



## buriza (15 April 2014)

T-Pads sind eine klasse fur sich, das muss mann schon sagen. Ich hab ein alteres T500, und kann es kaum erwaten denn neuen T540 zu kaufen, aber das muss noch ein bisschen warten


----------



## Hinvallover (2 Oktober 2014)

Habe auch den 2. Lenovo und super zufrieden. Nächste wird sicher auch Lenovo.


----------

